# Burning Software



## push_88 (Nov 4, 2004)

Does anyone know any good burning software which can copy most computer games??


----------



## Eiremax (Nov 4, 2004)

This is for a Game Backup That you Own yeah!  Try CloneCD unfortunatley Elaborate Bytes can no longer produce it or provide it. But try KaZaa for a download. 

What Game you trying to Copy???


----------



## push_88 (Nov 4, 2004)

battlefield 1942, generals, rise of nations


----------



## Eiremax (Nov 4, 2004)

Heres One way of doing it

Copy the contents of the CD into a folder Temporarily

Say for arguements sake C:\Game1

Then replace the game executable i.e battlefield.exe with a "No CD Loader or patched .exe (gamecopyworld.com , megagames.net)") Use your burning software(I suggest nero)

Create New CD 

Open folder put all contents into burning folder and burn


----------



## smitherz (Nov 4, 2004)

tut tut naughty lol


----------



## Eiremax (Nov 4, 2004)

As i said purely for BACKUP only  

Section 117 of the Copyright Act states that "it is not an infringement for the owner of a copy of a computer program to make or authorize the making of another copy or adaptation of that computer program provided...that such a new copy or adaptation is created as an essential step in the utilization of the computer program."


----------



## push_88 (Nov 4, 2004)

Does clone CD burn most games??


----------



## Eiremax (Nov 4, 2004)

It does bypass certain "Protection" features ,although id advise you download the fixed.exe off the game as you will probably need it 

1. Get the proper version of your game
2. Go to gamecopyworld.com
3. Go to PC Index
4. Download The Game Fix/No CD Loader/Patch for that version
5. Replace the original game EXE or make put the patch in a folder
6. create new CD in Nero...Add files off CD & replace original Game exe file with The Patched Version
7. Burn Away  

Let me know if you dont understand


----------



## smitherz (Nov 4, 2004)

clone cd claims it makes exact duplicate of games when it doesnt. it still tries to modify bad sectors on a disc changing the overall outcome. the best thing is to download a sector editor and patch up the bad sectors when you have created an image of the disc. then go on that copy world site and get the .exe file for the game.only personal use mind.


smitherz


----------



## push_88 (Nov 5, 2004)

Are u suppose to load the games files on your computer from the disk?


----------



## Praetor (Nov 5, 2004)

> Does clone CD burn most games??


The old one? No. The new one? Yes -- if you know what you're doing (and believe me, 90% of people dont -- AND, if you have 2-sheep burner)



> it still tries to modify bad sectors on a disc changing the overall outcome


No it doesnt. Look again -- and look for the EFM/FES/ASC options.



> Are u suppose to load the games files on your computer from the disk?


Depends what you're doing



> dont pay money for these softs!


Typical teenager. Come back when you dont have your parents pay for everything and realize that it costs money to put food on the table ... and when you learn to read important, bolded entries.


----------



## push_88 (Nov 6, 2004)

How about using Alcohol 120%


----------



## Praetor (Nov 6, 2004)

> How about using Alcohol 120%


And what kinda question is that???


----------



## push_88 (Nov 7, 2004)

How about copying the image with Alcohol 120% and then burning that image on disk


----------



## Praetor (Nov 7, 2004)

> How about copying the image with Alcohol 120% and then burning that image on disk


First reaction: well... how about it?
Guess response: its an awesome platform for doing that if you know what you're doing ... if you're not so clued in then there will be a lot of options  (and nuances)


----------

